
KDE Plasma Mobile Weekly Update, Part 5 - jrepinc
https://www.plasma-mobile.org/2019/11/01/Plasma-Mobile-Weekly-update-5.html
======
ognarb
It's nice to see the better integration with the GTK applications developed by
Purism.

